# X-Trail 2005 T30 Grinding noise



## Chrislcal (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi. 

I have started to notice a loud grinding noise right after ignition on cold start. The sound lasts for about 1-2 seconds before it completely goes away. It occurs when the car has been parked for several hours, but only the first time i turn the ignition. If i turn the engine off and start it again, there is no noise. The sound don't always show up when i cold start, and sometimes i don't hear it at all even if it's minus degrees outside. The temperature does not seem to have any impact on the noise what so ever. The sound also varies in strength, and when the noise is a bit lower, it sounds more like a rattling kind of noise than grinding. I have read previous threads about bad timing chain tensioners and i am not sure if this is my case. I have been listening closely inside the engine bay on cold starts several times, and i have had a really hard time locating the sound. When standing right in front of the car, it sounds like the noise is coming from behind the center of the engine, and if i am inside the car it sounds like it's coming from the left side. I had some loose exhaust heat shields which made a pretty similar sound while lying under the car. However, after fastening these with new hose clamps the sound was still there. I have checked the whole exhaust apart from the upper catalytic converter which is hard to reach. I also have a suspicion that it may be the starter grinding on the flywheel, but i can't really tell. The car has had regular oil changes and services at the dealer and the oil level is good as well. The engine only has 50000 miles on it. I have been able to capture the sound on film, so any help diagnosing the sound would be really appreciated. 

Grinding noise: youtube. com/watch?v=GlUD1IGvq4U

Nissan X-Trail T30 2005 2.0 140HK 
QR20DE AT


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It does indeed sound like the starter gear grinding against the flywheel teeth. Was the starter replaced recently? Make sure the starter is fastened securely to the engine.

It also could be worn alternator bearings; remove belt, then start it several times.


----------



## Tshepang (Oct 14, 2019)

Chrislcal said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have started to notice a loud grinding noise right after ignition on cold start. The sound lasts for about 1-2 seconds before it completely goes away. It occurs when the car has been parked for several hours, but only the first time i turn the ignition. If i turn the engine off and start it again, there is no noise. The sound don't always show up when i cold start, and sometimes i don't hear it at all even if it's minus degrees outside. The temperature does not seem to have any impact on the noise what so ever. The sound also varies in strength, and when the noise is a bit lower, it sounds more like a rattling kind of noise than grinding. I have read previous threads about bad timing chain tensioners and i am not sure if this is my case. I have been listening closely inside the engine bay on cold starts several times, and i have had a really hard time locating the sound. When standing right in front of the car, it sounds like the noise is coming from behind the center of the engine, and if i am inside the car it sounds like it's coming from the left side. I had some loose exhaust heat shields which made a pretty similar sound while lying under the car. However, after fastening these with new hose clamps the sound was still there. I have checked the whole exhaust apart from the upper catalytic converter which is hard to reach. I also have a suspicion that it may be the starter grinding on the flywheel, but i can't really tell. The car has had regular oil changes and services at the dealer and the oil level is good as well. The engine only has 50000 miles on it. I have been able to capture the sound on film, so any help diagnosing the sound would be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello. Did you finally find a solution to this? My 2005 Nissan Xtrail is also doing the same thing for about 2 weeks now. The sound comes on only when I start the engine and also lasts about 2 seconds. It is getting me worried. Any help?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tshepang-- the system does a self test at start up. If that is your only symptom of a fault I would not worry too much about it.


----------



## ShaunaMay (Feb 27, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> Tshepang-- the system does a self test at start up. If that is your only symptom of a fault I would not worry too much about it.





Chrislcal said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have started to notice a loud grinding noise right after ignition on cold start. The sound lasts for about 1-2 seconds before it completely goes away. It occurs when the car has been parked for several hours, but only the first time i turn the ignition. If i turn the engine off and start it again, there is no noise. The sound don't always show up when i cold start, and sometimes i don't hear it at all even if it's minus degrees outside. The temperature does not seem to have any impact on the noise what so ever. The sound also varies in strength, and when the noise is a bit lower, it sounds more like a rattling kind of noise than grinding. I have read previous threads about bad timing chain tensioners and i am not sure if this is my case. I have been listening closely inside the engine bay on cold starts several times, and i have had a really hard time locating the sound. When standing right in front of the car, it sounds like the noise is coming from behind the center of the engine, and if i am inside the car it sounds like it's coming from the left side. I had some loose exhaust heat shields which made a pretty similar sound while lying under the car. However, after fastening these with new hose clamps the sound was still there. I have checked the whole exhaust apart from the upper catalytic converter which is hard to reach. I also have a suspicion that it may be the starter grinding on the flywheel, but i can't really tell. The car has had regular oil changes and services at the dealer and the oil level is good as well. The engine only has 50000 miles on it. I have been able to capture the sound on film, so any help diagnosing the sound would be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


I have this problem too, did you find a solution?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a 2009 altima that made the same type of noise only at startup after the car sat overnight or for long periods of time; grinding/rattling sound. The rest of the day's operation no noise. Turned out to be bad alternator bearings.

How to test - remove drive belt in the evening or whenever the car will sit for long periods for a full cool-down. Then with the belt still off, start the car up and listen.


----------

